# 7ο Συνέδριο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία» (Αθήνα, 22-24 Οκτωβρίου 2009)



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.eleto.gr/gr/Conference07.htm

*Εναρκτήρια Συνεδρία:*
Μεγάλη Αίθουσα Τελετών
Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
Προπύλαια Πανεπιστημίου
Πανεπιστημίου 30
Πέμπτη 22 Οκτωβρίου 2009, ώρα 19.00​*Διεξαγωγή:*
Συνεδριακό κέντρο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου
Λεωφ. Συγγρού 387, Π. Φάληρο
Παρασκευή & Σάββατο
23 & 24 Οκτωβρίου 2009​*Συνδιοργανωτές:*
• Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο (ΕΜΠ)
• Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (ΟΠΑ)
• Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ)
• Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών (ΠΠ)
• Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο (IΠ)
• Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου (ΠΚ)
• Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ)
• Ινστιτούτο Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου (ΙΕΛ)
• Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Τυποποίησης (ΕΛΟΤ)
• Οργανισμός για τη Διεθνοποίηση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (ΟΔΕΓ)

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ*​ 
Πέμπτη 22 Οκτωβρίου 2009
Μεγάλη Αίθουσα Τελετών Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
Εναρκτήρια Συνεδρία
18.30 Υποδοχή των προσκεκλημένων
19.00 Προσφώνηση από τον Πρύτανη του Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών καθηγητή κ. Χρήστο Κίττα
Εισηγητική ομιλία και χαιρετισμός από τον Πρόεδρο της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Ορολογίας και της Οργανωτικής Επιτροπής του Συνεδρίου κ. Κώστα Βαλεοντή
Εισηγητική ομιλία και χαιρετισμός από τον Πρόεδρο της Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής του Συνεδρίου καθηγητή κ. Παναγιώτη Κοντό
Χαιρετισμοί από τους εκπροσώπους των συνδιοργανωτών:
• Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης:
από την Α΄ Αντιπρόεδρο της Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής του Συνεδρίου καθηγήτρια κα Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη
• Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου:
από την Β΄ Αντιπρόεδρο της Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής του Συνεδρίου καθηγήτρια κα Μαριάννα Κατσογιάννου
• Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο:
από τον καθηγητή κ. Ανδρέα Ανδρεόπουλο
• Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών:
από τον Πρύτανη καθηγητή κ. Γρηγόριο Πραστάκο
• Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών:
από τον καθηγητή κ. Γιώργο Ξυδόπουλο
• Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο:
από τον Πρόεδρο του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας κ. Μιχάλη Πολίτη
• Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας:
από τον Πρόεδρο κ. Γιάννη Αλαβάνο
• Ινστιτούτο Επεξεργασίας του Λόγου:
από τον Διευθυντή κ. Βασίλειο Μέρτζιο
• Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Τυποποίησης:
από τον Διευθυντή Προβολής και Πληροφόρησης κ. Παναγιώτη Θεοφανόπουλο
• Οργανισμός για την Διάδοση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας:
από τον Πρόεδρο κ. Κωνσταντίνο Καρκανιά
19.45 Κήρυξη έναρξης εργασιών
Ομιλία: Η γλώσσα του Αριστοτέλη
από τον κ. Βασίλη Κάλφα, καθηγητή της Φιλοσοφίας του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης
20.30 Δεξίωση


Παρασκευή 23 Οκτωβρίου 2009
Συνεδριακό κέντρο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου
08.00 Προσέλευση - Εγγραφές
1η Συνεδρία: Ορολογική πολιτική
Προεδρείο: Μαριάννα Κατσογιάννου – Μαρία Καρδούλη
09.15 Η μεταφρασεολογία ως αυτόνομη επιστήμη και τα γνωστικά αντικείμενα στα Φ.Ε.Κ. διορισμού μελών Δ.Ε.Π. στα ελληνικά Α.Ε.Ι.
Ελένη Κασάπη
09.30 Terminology in times of economic and political globalisation
Jan Roukens
09.45 Ζητήματα ορολογικού σχεδιασμού: Θεωρία και πράξη
Διονύσης Γιαννίμπας
10.00 The realisation of a national term bank – how and why?
Henrik Nilsson
10.15 Ερωταποκρίσεις
10.35
Προσκεκλημένος ομιλητής: Στέλιος Πιπερίδης,
Υπεύθυνος του Τμήματος Επεξεργασίας Φυσικής Γλώσσας και Εξαγωγής Γνώσης του ΙΕΛ,
Πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης Γλωσσικών Πόρων (ELRA)
Ατομική και συλλογική ευφυΐα στην ανάπτυξη γλωσσικών πόρων: Κανονιστικές και “κοινωνικές” προσεγγίσεις
11.05 Ερωταποκρίσεις
11.15 Διάλειμμα
2η Συνεδρία: Γλωσσολογικές-Οντολογικές Αρχές της Ορολογίας – Τυποποίηση Ορολογίας
Προεδρείο: Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη – Στέλιος Πιπερίδης
11.45 Ελληνικά ορολογικά δίλεκτα ως ισοδύναμα αγγλικών διλέκτων του τύπου Noun-
Noun: εννοιολογική ανάλυση, ορολογική ανάλυση και συνθήκες μονολέκτησής τους
Κώστας Βαλεοντής
12.00 Η αρχιτεκτονική δομή του επιστημονικού ή τεχνικού κειμένου
Μαρία Καρδούλη
12.15 Η παραγωγική κατάληξη -ίτις/-ίτιδα στην ιατρική ορολογία
Τατιάνα Βαλεοντή
12.30 Πώς έγιναν όροι οι δανεισμένες ελληνικές λέξεις (συμβολή στη μελέτη της εκκλησιαστικής ορολογίας)
Eka Tchkoidze
12.45 Νομική ορολογία του Δικαίου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στην Ελληνική, την Λιθουανική και την Λεττονική: ο αναλογικός κανόνας, η ορολογική ισοδυναμία και τα σχετικά μεταφραστικά ζητήματα
Παναγιώτης Γ. Κριμπάς
13.00 Terminologie de la politique européenne d’enseignement et de formation – Une sélection de 100 termes clés
Philippe Tissot, Eleni Koulali
13.15 Ερωταποκρίσεις
13.45 Γεύμα
3η Συνεδρία: Ορολογία συγκεκριμένων θεματικών πεδίων (1)
Προεδρείο: Ανδρέας Ανδρεόπουλος – Κατερίνα Τοράκη
15.00 Terminology concerning the Administration of Justice in Ancient Crete
Ángel Martínez Fernández
15.15 Η ελληνική στρατιωτική ορολογία: Αναλυτική παρουσίαση και αντιπαραβολή με την αντίστοιχη γερμανική
Αιμιλία Ροφούζου
15.30 Τυπική και άτυπη χρήση της μετοχής σε επιλεγμένα μεταφράσματα από όργανα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης
Μιχάλης Καλλέργης, Μαριζέτα Γεωργουλέα
15.45 From the Corporate to the Material: How the Translation of Liturgical Terms Shifted the Emphasis of Christian Worship
Todd Harper
16.00 Ορολογία και τηλεοπτική δημοσιογραφική γλώσσα – Η «στάση υψηλής εικονικής ευμένειας»
Νικολέττα Τσιτσανούδη – Μαλλίδη
16.15 H αθλητική ορολογία στα λεξικά της Νέας Ελληνικής
Μαριάννα Κατσογιάννου, Βασίλειος Αργυρόπουλος
16.30 Ερωταποκρίσεις
17.00 Διάλειμμα
4η Συνεδρία: Ορολογία συγκεκριμένων θεματικών πεδίων (2)
Προεδρείο: Διονύσης Γιαννίμπας – Henrik Nilsson
17.30 Ορολογία της Φυσικής Στοιχειωδών Σωματιδίων
Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη
17.45 Από το θησαυρό στην αντίστοιχη οντολογία: Μια απόπειρα προσέγγισης σε ένα ειδικό θεματικό πεδίο και τα ορολογικά ζητήματα που προκύπτουν
Κατερίνα Τοράκη
18.00 Ο γενεσιουργός ρόλος της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην ουκρανική ιατρική ορολογία
Ναταλία Μπάσενκο-Κόρμαλη
18.15 Η διαχείριση των πόρων της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας στο λεξιλόγιο της γαλλικής ιατρικής: προβλήματα σημασιολογικής αδιαφάνειας
Τριανταφυλλιά Σαραφίδου
18.30 Η μορφολογία των χρωματικών όρων στη Νέα Ελληνική
Κατερίνα Αλεξανδρή
18.45 Η διεπιστημονική ορολογία του τομέα διαχείρισης φυσικών κινδύνων – Το παράδειγμα του σεισμικού κινδύνου
Βασιλική Μασούρα
19.00 Ερωταποκρίσεις


Σάββατο 24 Οκτωβρίου 2009
Συνεδριακό κέντρο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου
5η Συνεδρία: Ορολογία και Μετάφραση
Προεδρείο: Μιχάλης Πολίτης – Jan Roukens
09.15 Μελέτη φρασεολογικών όρων: καταγραφή και απόδοσή τους από τα ισπανικά στα ελληνικά
Ευλαμπία Κ. Χέλμη
09.30 Are grammatical terminologies translatable? Α debate about the “subject” in Japanese linguistics
Keisuke Kasuya, Maria Kovani
09.45 Ορολογία και Μετάφραση – Οι μεταφραστικές πρακτικές και η αντιμετώπιση της αγγλικής γλώσσας ως ορολογικής lingua franca στις Οικονομικές επιστήμες
Θάνος Μεντζελόπουλος
10.00 Η ορολογική ασάφεια των οικονομικών κειμένων ως μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα
Παναγιώτης Ι. Κελάνδριας
10.15 Επικοινωνία ρίσκου και μετάφραση: Η περίπτωση της μεταβίβασης γνώσεων στα τεχνικά και ιατρικά κείμενα
Αναστασία Παριανού
10.30 Σημασιολογική νεολογία στην ιστορική ορολογία: αιτία πολυσημίας;
Θεόδωρος Βυζάς
10.45 Ερωταποκρίσεις
11.15 Διάλειμμα
6η Συνεδρία: Ορολογικοί πόροι
Προεδρείο: Βούλα Γιούλη – Γιώργος Μπαμόπουλος
11.45 Από το παρελθόν στο παρόν: Ηλεκτρονικός θησαυρός τοπωνυμίων της Μικράς Ασίας
Δήμητρα Τσαγκογέωργα, Πέννυ Λαμπροπούλου, Χάρης Παπαγεωργίου
12.00 Δίγλωσσο ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό στρατιωτικών όρων του μηχανικού
Βασίλειος Σοφίτης, Κατερίνα Θ. Φραντζή
12.15 Ανάπτυξη σώματος κειμένων οικονομικού περιεχομένου και συμφραστικών πινάκων
Ελένη Τζιάφα
12.30 Κατασκευή πολυγλωσσικού θησαυρού από ετερογενείς πηγές
Μαρία Γαβριηλίδου
12.45 Η Φυλο-Παιδεία
Αλεξάνδρα Κούτρα, Ευαγγελία Τριανταφύλλη, Σοφία Τρυπαναγνωστοπούλου
13.00 ΚΟΡΑΗΣ: Έντυπο και Ηλεκτρονικό Ελληνο-Αγγλικό Λεξικό
Γεώργιος Κοκκινάκης, Ελένη Κουτσογεωργοπούλου, Δημήτριος Λύρας, Κυριάκος Σγάρμπας
13.15 Ερωταποκρίσεις
13.45 Γεύμα
7η Συνεδρία: Διδακτική και Ορολογία
Προεδρείο: Παναγιώτης Κοντός – Άννα Λάμπρου-Γκόνου
15.00 Labtestonline.gr: Ένας νέος διαδικτυακός τόπος με εκλαϊκευμένες πληροφορίες για τις διαγνωστικές εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις και την ορολογία τους στα Ελληνικά
Αλέξανδρος Χαλιάσος, Αικατερίνη Ψαρρά, Χρύσανθος Μητρόπουλος
15.15 Διερεύνηση των γλωσσικών τύπων που χρησιμοποιούνται στο διαδίκτυο για την εισαγωγή των εννοιών δύναμη και πίεση: πώς σχετίζονται με την ανάπτυξη ‘εναλλακτικών ιδεών’ των μαθητών;
Θεόδωρος Πιερράτος, Χαρίτων Πολάτογλου, Παναγιώτης Κουμαράς
15.30 Le cas de l’enseignement de la terminologie de la coiffure dans les écoles professionnelles grecques
Athéna Delaki
15.45 Διδασκαλία αγγλικής ιατρικής ορολογίας: Νεότερες προτάσεις
Χριστίνα Γ. Βαρλάμη, Ελένη Χριστοπούλου-Αλετρά
16.00 Preparing a seminar on Terminology for engineering PhD candidates
Marina Pantazidou, Kostas Valeontis
16.15 Ερωταποκρίσεις
16.35 Διάλειμμα
17.00 Ανοικτή συζήτηση:
Αντιμετώπιση της ορολογίας στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση
Διδάσκοντες – Διδακτικό υλικό – Διδασκόμενοι
Συντονιστής: Θεοδόσης Τάσιος, ομότιμος καθηγητής ΕΜΠ
Συνομιλητές: Κώστας Ευσταθίου, καθηγητής Αναλυτικής Χημείας, ΕΚΠΑ
Γιάννης Κάβουρας, καθηγητής Πληροφορικής, ΟΠΑ
Μαρίνα Πανταζίδου, επίκουρος καθηγήτρια Σχολής Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ΕΜΠ
Κατερίνα Τοράκη, συντονίστρια της Επιτροπής ΕΛΟΤ/ΤΕ21
Τατιάνα Βαλεοντή, φοιτήτρια Ιατρικής, ΕΚΠΑ
19.00 Λήξη του Συνεδρίου


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Αν σκοπεύει κάποιος σας να πάει, να μου το πείτε γιατί θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί. Επίσης, να με ενημερώσετε αν δεν μπορείτε να έρθετε αλλά θέλετε να σας αγοράσω τον τόμο τον πρακτικών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

Υπενθύμιση. :)


----------

